# Die "compareTo( )" methode



## Agent_Smith (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage,  ich habe die Methode  *compareTo*  benutzt,
und wie ich weiß, wenn  2 Strings gleich sind müsste eine 0 ausgegeben werden. 
Das macht er so weit so gut.
Aber wenn es nicht gleich ist dann gibt er mir vollkommen andere zahlen wie z.b -3.


public class g {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
      String hallo;
      String hallo1="halo";

      hallo= new String("hallo");
      System.out.print(hallo.compareTo(hallo1));
    }
}


kann es mir jemand erklären?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Mrz 2008)

Returns:
the value 0 if the argument string is equal to this string; a value less than 0 if this string is lexicographically less than the string argument; and a value greater than 0 if this string is lexicographically greater than the string argument


Ich glaube viel mehr wird dir kaum einer dazu sagen können, wie z.B. die -3 entstehen ...


----------



## Agent_Smith (12. Mrz 2008)

lol gibt es die erklärung auch auf deutsch :lol:  :lol: 

egal in meinem Java Buch steh das nicht drinne komisch :? 
egal ich werde weiter forschen^^


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (12. Mrz 2008)

hier mal eine freihe übersetzung:


> Returns:
> the value 0 if the argument string is equal to this string; a value less than 0 if this string is lexicographically less than the string argument; and a value greater than 0 if this string is lexicographically greater than the string argument



Gibt zurück: den Wert 0, wenn der Argument-String mit diesem String identisch ist; einen Wert kleiner als 0, wenn dieser String lexikographisch kleiner ist als der Argument-String; und einen Wert größer als 0, wenn dieser String lexikographisch größer als der Argument-String ist.

lexikographisch größer bedeutet, dass das Zeichen im Zeichensatz-Alphabet weiter hinten steht.


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Mrz 2008)

Agent_Smith hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lol gibt es die erklärung auch auf deutsch :lol:  :lol:
> 
> egal in meinem Java Buch steh das nicht drinne komisch :?
> egal ich werde weiter forschen^^



wer bei dem Satz ne Übersetzung brauch, sollte nicht weiter programmieren, sondern erstmal englisch lernen


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

^ sehe ich auch so

no english == no Java


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Mrz 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ^ sehe ich auch so
> 
> no english == no Java



Gibts denn überhaupt ne Programmiersprache in der man "kein" Englisch brauch?
Ok, es gibt so Übersetzungscompilerdingensteile....


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

Schon mal was von "Natural" gehört?
Da muss man nicht mal Programmieren können


----------



## André Uhres (12. Mrz 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Gibts denn überhaupt ne Programmiersprache in der man "kein" Englisch brauch?..


WinDev, da brauchst du nur Französisch


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (12. Mrz 2008)

Perl, da brauchst du nur Sonderzeichen


----------



## Mr. P (12. Mrz 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck(ginbz echt, kein scherz )


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Mrz 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts denn überhaupt ne Programmiersprache in der man "kein" Englisch brauch?



Klar doch: Der Plankalkül von unserem Conny.

(Nein, ich meine nicht den mit dem





 )

Zu dem gibts sogar ein Applet


----------



## Guest (12. Mrz 2008)

das was beim Programmieren wichtig ist nicht englisch sondern die logik.
sagen wir das mal so 

no logik == no Java 

also find ich logischer^^


----------



## Guest (13. Mrz 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das was beim Programmieren wichtig ist nicht englisch sondern die logik.
> sagen wir das mal so
> 
> no logik == no Java
> ...



Mag auch sein, allerdings sollte man die API einer Programmiersprache zumindest lesen und verstehen können und die ist in Java halt mal in englisch.


----------



## Agent_Smith (13. Mrz 2008)

Das mit der Logik sehe ich auch so, aber was ich damit meinte:



			
				Agent_Smith hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lol gibt es die erklärung auch auf deutsch :lol:  :lol:



war nicht das ich kein Englisch kann ,sondern das ich das einfach lästig finde, dass die wichtigsten Erklärungen auf Englisch sind und das man sich extra noch beim Übersetzen anstrengen muss.


----------



## maki (13. Mrz 2008)

> war nicht das ich kein Englisch kann ,sondern das ich daseinfach lästig finde, dass die wichtigsten Erklärungen auf Englisch sind und das man sich extra noch beim Übersetzen anstrengen muss.


Falls du es mit Java ernst meinst und irgendwann damit Geld verdienen willst, *musst* du solche Sätze ohne Probleme verstehen, ohne dich dabei groß anstrengen zu müssen.

In der IT und speziell in Java ist die beste und neueste Fachliteratur nunmal in Englisch.

Ohne Englisch kommt man eben nur bis auf ein bestimmtes "Level", nicht mein Fehler.


----------



## Agent_Smith (13. Mrz 2008)

aber trotzdem vielen Danke für eure Hilfe!!^^


----------

